# MacGyver-Darsteller Richard Dean Anderson HEUTE



## Kerkilabro (27. August 2013)

Huhu ihr Lieben,

früher in meiner Kindheit hat mich MacGyver treu begleitet. Aber als ich heute auf t-online.de den Artikel mit dem aktuellen Foto von ihm sah, ...sprachlos.

Richard Dean Anderson: So sieht der MacGyver-Star heute aus

Quelle: t-online.de


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. August 2013)

Man, der ist ja aufgegangen wie Hefeteig


----------



## Joselman (27. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabber (27. August 2013)

Eigentlich traurig aber wer weiß was er hat genau so wie Sean Connery der Alzheimer hat.


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. August 2013)

Rabber schrieb:


> Eigentlich traurig aber wer weiß was er hat genau so wie Sean Connery der Alzheimer hat.


 
Sean Connery hat kein Alzheimer. Da haben ein paar Boulevard-"Journalisten" nur was in den falschen Hals bekommen und sich daraus was zusammengereimt.


----------



## Rabber (27. August 2013)

Und du beziehst dich auf?
Ich kann zwar auch nur das wiedergeben was ich gelesen habe aber es sieht wohl so aus als ob irgendwas mit ihm nicht stimmt ob es jetzt Alzheimer ist oder was anderes


----------



## Hänschen (27. August 2013)

Das ist Amerika ... da hast du keine Chance dem Fett und Zucker zu entgehen.
Die haben eine richtige Geniesser/Fresskultur da gibt's Restaurants da kann man sich zig tausend Kalorien pro Mahlzeit abholen (was mir ein Rätsel ist da das größte Kalorienverhältnis 9:1 (cal zu Gramm) ist (bei reinem Fett).
Und Speck/Bacon ist denen ihr Lieblingswort 

Achja die Amis haben von jedem Volk eine Bude mit den jeweils besten Landesspeisen in den Städten - das ist natürlich fatal


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. August 2013)

Rabber schrieb:


> Und du beziehst dich auf?
> Ich kann zwar auch nur das wiedergeben was ich gelesen habe aber es sieht wohl so aus als ob irgendwas mit ihm nicht stimmt ob es jetzt Alzheimer ist oder was anderes


 
Ich beziehe mich auf Sir Michael Caine. Sean Connery 'does NOT have Alzheimers': Sir Michael Caine dismisses reports he said actor


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. August 2013)

Er ist 63 Jahre alt, ist eben so, wenn man nicht mehr die Muße hat, sich fit zu halten.


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. August 2013)

Das sah man aber schon bei SGU, nur halt noch nicht so extrem. Aber der Mann wird eben auch älter





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5cAu_XkcOdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YJjJwvOxu9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## beren2707 (27. August 2013)

Soll jetzt jeder im Alter noch superschlank, fit, braungebrannt, muskulös whatever sein? Dieser Wahn, man müsse in jeder Phase seines Lebens einem wie auch immer vom Diskurs bestimmten Ideal entsprechen, sollte mal langsam aufhören, das pflanzt Vorstellungen in Gehirne ein, die für die Masse unerfüllbar sind und daher für Frust sorgen müssen. Solange er glücklich ist und es nicht in irgendeiner Form krankhaft wird, ist das doch jedem selbst überlassen, wie viel man wiegt. Gilt übrigens für beide Richtungen. Die Altersmagersucht verbreitet sich laut Studien nämlich mittlerweile rasant, obwohl rein vom Stoffwechsel im Alter ganz natürlicherweise ein paar Pfunde hinzukommen. Ich hoffe, dass ich überhaupt gesund ein Alter jenseits der 60-70 erreiche, wenn ich mir die Krankheitsfälle in meiner Umgebung der ~50 Jahre alten Herren so ansehe.


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (27. August 2013)

Joselman schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

LOL


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. August 2013)

Könnte man weiter machen, die werden eben alle älter. Was ist daran nun schlimm, ich hätte ja gern noch die ein oder andere Folge von SG1, SGA oder SGU

Richard Dean Anderson

Christopher Judge

Amanda Tapping

Michael Shanks (Schauspieler)


----------



## facehugger (27. August 2013)

Meine Güte, wir werden alle älter. Schaut (wenn ihr selbst so alt seid) in den Spiegel und erblicket die traurige Wahrheit...

Gruß


----------



## Wiggo (29. August 2013)

MacGyver mag älter werden, aber er kann immer noch mit Kaugummi und Büroklammer die Welt retten (ich glaube fest daran...)


----------

